# May the Light of Christ shine upon you.



## Nholdamek

I'm trying to translate this phrase, into ecclesiastical Latin. So far I have this:



> Lux christi illūstret super té



Is this correct, or how can I correct it?


----------



## radagasty

I would go for _Lux Christi luceat tibi_.


----------



## ablativ

Luce Christi lucearis. (Passive)

Or (since "lux" and "lucere" are pleonastic): Luce Christi illustreris.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

It looks to me like "ecclesiastical" Latin already (though admittedly thereby there hang numerous follies). Whence comes it?


----------



## fdb

Radagasty’s version has the advantage that it is reminiscent of the phrase _lux aeterna luceat eis _in the Requiem.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings



> Luce Christi lucearis. (Passive)



(ablativ #3)

I don't think _lucere_ can be used transitively, even in late or ecclesiastical Latin. _luce Christi illumineris_ however could work. but hearken to FDB, who is always a fount of wisdom.


----------



## relativamente

Another possible choice instead of lux could be lumen. 

Lux is more kind of a physical thing, sometimes meaning the same as a star. Lumen is neuter derived from a verb and in classical poetry is used sometimes instead of "eye".  The meaning is more kind of illumination, enlightenment.
There are other choices.For example you can translate light  by the word claritas. The verb shine can be accurately be translated by the verbs micare or fulgere

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lumen_Christi


----------



## mataripis

I read in one small book called "The Power from the highest against the spells of darkness", the part of Oraccion is  " LUMEN CRISTE SANCTE". from this sample it is likely that Relativamente is correct.


----------

